# Help installing aftermarket speakers on mk4 Jetta



## howdyhoayman (May 20, 2010)

I installed an aftermarket sub and amp myself but the speakers are still stock. I blew 'em out and I need to take out the door panels and whatnot, right?. Step by step instructions anyone?


----------



## howdyhoayman (May 20, 2010)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

Well i dont really have an exact guidline to follow, but ive taken my door panels off a bunch of times

On the driver door where the grab handle is, on the inside of the handle where your fingers would grab is a plastic piece that just pops out ( pop it off), now along the bottom of the door panel youll see some torx bits, take them out, if i remember correctly thats about it holding the panel on besides the panel clips, just pull straight out then you push up.

as for the speakers, thats self explanatory, the passanger door on the grab handle, the trim along the outsde of the handle pops off and i think theres 2 golden looking phillips head screws, and then i think 2 or 3 smaller black screws, then just pop the panel off.


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

oh and if you wanna make the most out of new speakers, get yourself a decent 4 channel amp to run to the speakers


----------



## howdyhoayman (May 20, 2010)

Oh alright, thanks man. Yeah I was planning on running an amp to the speakers but I'm still saving up and whatnot.


----------



## brandnewbeginning (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the speakers are riveted in the doors also... so you might wanna have a drill on hand for the removal


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

and don't forget you will need spacers to go between the new speakers and the door panels. 1.5" thick is needed


----------



## Birdman (Jul 21, 2000)

As above you can use new adapters to put the speakers out where they belong but I found if you just pull the stock speaker and leave the mounting parts in place you can reuse the stock extension with the new speaker. this is what I did on my 03 Jetta and it works fine. Just a little careful work on removing the stock speakers and you are in good shape


----------



## djc4 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?961163


----------

